# ***River Bottom Outdoors Classic 3-D Shoot June 7***



## passthru24 (May 17, 2009)

Well here it is guys the first 3-D shoot in Franklin Ga. in years. June 7 at River Bottom Outdoors their will be a Classic 3-D shoot with some old style shooting Classes like Masters were the shooter rotates from Pro stake and Bowhunter stake.Located just 3 miles outside Franklin Ga. on Hwy 34 East toward Newnan. Address : 15475 Hwy 34 Franklin Ga. 30217 and if you need more Info Please call Scott at 678-378-0816 or 706-675-2952. Come out and make some new Friends or just say Hi to some old ones.

River Bottom Outdoors


----------



## Hunterrs (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like fun.  Me and the boy will be there and I will try to bring a few more with us.


----------



## Rip Steele (May 17, 2009)

Need to post the time to be there too.


----------



## Hunterrs (May 17, 2009)

Can you post all the classes and explain them also?


----------



## passthru24 (May 17, 2009)

*Classes and Fee*

You can sign in anytime between 9am and 2pm.
Classes are:
Pro---Approx. 50yds. max.   $20 fee   Money Class

Masters---Approx. 50yds. max. (rotate between Pro Class Stake and Bowhunter Stake) $15 fee   Plaque****Might do Money Class here****

Bowhunter---Approx. 40yds. max.  $15 fee   Trophy

Womens---Approx. 40yds. max.   $15 fee    Trophy

Young Adult(13 to 16)---Approx. 30yds. max.  $15 Trophy

Juniors(9 to 12)---Approx. 25yds. max.  $10  Trophy

Youth(0 to 8)---Anywhere shooter wants  FREE  All Win!!

Traditional---Approx. 30yds. max.   $15   Trophy

(1 to 5 pays 1 place)(6 to 10 pays 2 places)
(11 to 50 pays 3 places)

20 Targets,,,,,12 ring counts,,,NO 14 ring,,,,


----------



## passthru24 (May 18, 2009)

*June 7......3-D Shoot*

Starting times are from 9am to 2pm. June 7 on a  Sunday.
20 Target 3-D shoot. Were in between Newnan,Lagrange, Carrollton. For Directions cal 678-378-0816 or 
707-675-2952,,ask for Scott


----------



## duck-n-deer (May 18, 2009)

Me and the boys will be there and we look forward to having fun and making new friends ....... see ya June 7th


----------



## passthru24 (May 19, 2009)

*Thanks duck-n-deer*

Thanks guys for all your support in trying to get this kicked off and look forward to seeing the two knuckle heads,,,lol


----------



## deerehauler (May 19, 2009)

Hope I can make it and try out the bow after you set it up on a good 3 d shoot and meet some people from woodys


----------



## passthru24 (May 20, 2009)

*Thanks Deerhauler*

Hey thanks for coming out and look forward to seeing you ,,,I hope to have a good turn out I'm in between 3 or 4 good county's with alot of shooters so spread the word.


----------



## badcompany (May 20, 2009)

Doesn't sound to far from us. Hope to make it out there with some of the gang.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 20, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Doesn't sound to far from us. Hope to make it out there with some of the gang.



Badcompany come on out and play, I'll be there for sure.
Drag Chad along with ya.
 Gonna be a goodtime ya'll, this is going to be River bottom outdoors first shoot so we might have a few  growing pains on the first one or two but I'am sure we'll get some feedback from ya'll
 The whole family is welcome to come an shoot and have a goodtime.


----------



## badcompany (May 21, 2009)

Are you involved with putting it on?
Man I cant even get Chad to come to ours. Heck, neither of my brothers shoot anymore. Cant figure that one out. Ive been meaning to pm you about bow fishing. I bought the stuff and havent shot it yet.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 22, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Are you involved with putting it on?
> Man I cant even get Chad to come to ours. Heck, neither of my brothers shoot anymore. Cant figure that one out. Ive been meaning to pm you about bow fishing. I bought the stuff and havent shot it yet.



Yea I'am helping Scott get things going. Let me know when you want to go bowfishing, just waiting for it to quit raining and the water to clear a little.


----------



## passthru24 (May 24, 2009)

*June 7 Shoot*

Well guys got out and started clearing the area where the shoot will be and it should be great, you'll have open areas,thined out pines,creek bottoms,,,should be a blast hope to see ya'll there.. Yea killitgrillit is a big help to me and not sure if I could have started any of this without him so to him I say, Thanks!!

River Bottom Outdoors


----------



## killitgrillit (May 25, 2009)

Who all from GON is planning on coming down for a fun time????


----------



## deerehauler (May 25, 2009)

Plan on being there after work in the AM sometime after I get a nap since I gotta work that weekend.


----------



## passthru24 (May 27, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for working I could use all the help I can get for the shoot and killitgrillit will be there and give me a hand,so thanks again for working,,,Look forward to seeing you there.

RBO


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2009)

passthru24 said:


> Thanks for working I could use all the help I can get for the shoot and killitgrillit will be there and give me a hand,so thanks again for working,,,Look forward to seeing you there.
> 
> RBO



Anything for you best friend!  I dont believe Killitgrillit is actualy working. He doesnt do that here at his regular work.


----------



## passthru24 (May 27, 2009)

*ha,,ha,,*

Well I tend to agree with you, but he sure can keep that whip cracked on me,,, ,,,not that way deerhauler,,thanks again,,,,,,,,you are coming to right?


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2009)

passthru24 said:


> Well I tend to agree with you, but he sure can keep that whip cracked on me,,, ,,,not that way deerhauler,,thanks again,,,,,,,,you are coming to right?




 That is too funny u didnt leave any opening for that one. Plan on being there might be closer to 12 after I get some sleep but I will be there.


----------



## passthru24 (May 27, 2009)

*LoL*

Yea I knew I was going to here about that so tell killitgrillit to get his mind out of the gutter,,,Well glad your going to make it we may wait and shoot with you,,going to fun and plenty of laughs,,


----------



## killitgrillit (May 31, 2009)

Well ya'll got the course laid out and the lanes cleared today, gonna be good. Hope to see a bunch of ya'll there


----------



## passthru24 (May 31, 2009)

*Ready !!!!!  Lets Shoot*

Well like killitgrillit said were ready, everything is ready for all of you to come on down and have a great time and eat some hotdogs and shoot with us,,,Thanks for all the help today DH  . Also everyone keep your fingers crossed for good weather. Look forward to seeing everyone.

RBO


----------



## Country_boy1990 (May 31, 2009)

I will be there with duck-n-deer, not sure if lil bro will be able to make it but we will see ya there.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jun 1, 2009)

If I can get a kitchen pass I'll be there!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 1, 2009)

passthru24 said:


> Well like killitgrillit said were ready, everything is ready for all of you to come on down and have a great time and eat some hotdogs and shoot with us,,,Thanks for all the help today DH  . Also everyone keep your fingers crossed for good weather. Look forward to seeing everyone.
> 
> RBO



I had the little one all weekend. And atleast I am consistent .  I am counting down to sunday cant wait. I think I am gonna get there at 9  that way I can take a nap before work that night.  Weather looks great


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 1, 2009)

Silver Mallard said:


> If I can get a kitchen pass I'll be there!



Let me know if you want to ride together.  I am think about leaving the house around 10.  We can leave from your house this time.


----------



## Big John (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey maybe I can get a ride???


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 3, 2009)

4 more days and time to


----------



## duck-n-deer (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like countryboy can't make it, they scheduled him to work this weekend. Hope you got everything ready to go, I know it's been tough dealin with killitgrillit and heartattack hangin around all the time.


----------



## one3 (Jun 4, 2009)

This will be my first time shooting in a 3D. As a matter of a fact this will be my 2nd time shooting a bow. I know it's going to be blast. I will have my kids with me. I know they will have a good time as well. I don't know how well I'm going to do but I know it's going to be fun.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 4, 2009)

one3 said:


> This will be my first time shooting in a 3D. As a matter of a fact this will be my 2nd time shooting a bow. I know it's going to be blast. I will have my kids with me. I know they will have a good time as well. I don't know how well I'm going to do but I know it's going to be fun.



Thats what we are hoping for


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 4, 2009)

Sunday cant get here soon enough


----------



## one3 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Already paid entry fee.*

I so ready I have already paid to play. Just left River Bottom and had sights set and got new arrows for the AlphaMax. I don't know how good I'm gonna shoot but I ready and I bringing the kids with me. Can't wait.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 5, 2009)

one3 said:


> I so ready I have already paid to play. Just left River Bottom and had sights set and got new arrows for the AlphaMax. I don't know how good I'm gonna shoot but I ready and I bringing the kids with me. Can't wait.



Hope to get to meet yall there. I will be there bright and early!


----------



## backyard archer (Jun 6, 2009)

Must apologize for missing your first shoot at river bottoms i had planned on making it and bringing some of the local alabama bunch but work and daughters 12th birthday on sunday put a kink in the program we wish you a great turnout and hope we can make the next one  

Mike and sissy 
Backyard Archery


----------



## hound dog (Jun 6, 2009)

see yall around 9:00an


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 6, 2009)

hound dog said:


> see yall around 9:00an



I will keep an Eye out for ya. I will be there early to give them a hand since I slacked on them while geting it ready


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 6, 2009)

Well ya'll the targets are set and I think were ready. hope to see ya'll tomorrow it is going to be a fun shoot and a challenge also.
 Come and have a good time and lets make some memories


----------



## one3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Being my first, I am sure there will be something to be talked about.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jun 7, 2009)

Aim small, miss small. Maybe nobody will loose any arrows?


----------



## badcompany (Jun 7, 2009)

Went and shoot with them today. It was a great coarse. BRAND NEW targets and ample  room for different design for future shoots. The host were a good group of people. I will definatly go back, Thanks guys.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jun 7, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Went and shoot with them today. It was a great coarse. BRAND NEW targets and ample  room for different design for future shoots. The host were a good group of people. I will definatly go back, Thanks guys.



I agree. Great 20 target course. Many different set-ups. I even got my first elk today Great set of guys and gals. I will be back. Had a great time.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Went and shoot with them today. It was a great coarse. BRAND NEW targets and ample  room for different design for future shoots. The host were a good group of people. I will definatly go back, Thanks guys.



Here are some Pic. 

http://www.racarchery.com/river-bottom-outdoors-6-7-09-t204.html

and thanks again we had a grate time.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Went and shoot with them today. It was a great coarse. BRAND NEW targets and ample  room for different design for future shoots. The host were a good group of people. I will definatly go back, Thanks guys.





Rip Steele said:


> I agree. Great 20 target course. Many different set-ups. I even got my first elk today Great set of guys and gals. I will be back. Had a great time.





hound dog said:


> Here are some Pic.
> 
> http://www.racarchery.com/river-bottom-outdoors-6-7-09-t204.html
> 
> and thanks again we had a grate time.



Thanks guys it was great to meet everyone cant wait to do it agian I am gonna post some pictures.


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Jun 7, 2009)

had a blast can't wait to go back thanks Scott!!!


----------



## duck-n-deer (Jun 7, 2009)

Great job Scott, I know alot of hard work went it to it and it showed, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 7, 2009)

Enjoyed the shoot today.  Great location and friendly folks.


----------



## one3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Man I had a blast out there. I am hooked. Thanks Scott and all the guys that put this together.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey yall I got the pictures Posted Hope to meet who ever I missed next time.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=359247&highlight=


----------

